# First time HDR c&c please



## joeteds (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello everyone first time poster here.
I gave HDR a go earlier for the first time and was wondering for some tips and pointers of what im doing wrong or right please. Heres my attempt









To me the face looks a bit dirty but then Ive seen other hdrs that also look dirty in the face so I dont know if thats right or wrong


----------



## oldmacman (Aug 22, 2010)

joeteds said:


> Hello everyone first time poster here.
> I gave HDR a go earlier for the first time and was wondering for some tips and pointers of what im doing wrong or right please. Heres my attempt
> 
> To me the face looks a bit dirty but then Ive seen other hdrs that also look dirty in the face so I dont know if thats right or wrong



I am honestly surprised you could get someone that young to sit in the same pose while you take three exposures and still have them usable. If the face doesn't look right to you then it is probably not the best processing for the capture.


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 22, 2010)

This image immediately brought to mind the "Artful Dodger"


----------



## joeteds (Aug 22, 2010)

oldmacman said:


> joeteds said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone first time poster here.
> ...


 
Hello oldmacman
I actually just used the 1 raw file and in lightroom made 1 copy 2 stops brighter and another copy 2 stops darker.Theres no way on earth that the little fidgeter would stay still for that long lol.


----------



## joeteds (Aug 22, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> This image immediately brought to mind the "Artful Dodger"


----------



## ann (Aug 22, 2010)

frankly, if the exposure is fine on it's own, i won't try to make it into something it isn't. 

He looks like a very cute little boy, but the processing (imho) takes away from his natural good looks . this is more along the lucis art stuff which for a small child won't be my favorite approach either.

the process is not giving him lovely skin tones.

there is nothing wrong with experimenting , but why not try something that would lend itself to more success and make at least 3 different exposures to cover the dynamic range. You may be happier with the results.


----------



## joeteds (Aug 22, 2010)

ann said:


> frankly, if the exposure is fine on it's own, i won't try to make it into something it isn't.
> 
> He looks like a very cute little boy, but the processing (imho) takes away from his natural good looks . this is more along the lucis art stuff which for a small child won't be my favorite approach either.
> 
> ...



Hello ann
thanks for the comments. I wasn't really trying to do anything with it apart from experiment and try to get it like the other hdr portraits I've seen. 
I just like the strange effect of hdr portraits. Your comments are on board though thank you.


----------



## joeteds (Aug 22, 2010)

ann said:


> frankly, if the exposure is fine on it's own, i won't try to make it into something it isn't.
> 
> He looks like a very cute little boy, but the processing (imho) takes away from his natural good looks . this is more along the lucis art stuff which for a small child won't be my favorite approach either.
> 
> ...



by the way, that little boy is a little girl lol


----------



## ann (Aug 22, 2010)

lol oh  goodness, what can i say.

cute child regardless
and if this is your vision just let me fly over your head.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree with Ann when she said that the grunge look doesnt go well with small people. Too dirty looking.


----------



## joeteds (Aug 23, 2010)

Bynx said:


> I agree with Ann when she said that the grunge look doesnt go well with small people. Too dirty looking.



I'm starting to think that too bynx , I'm on the lookout for an old dirty miner now lol


----------



## ann (Aug 23, 2010)

that will work


----------



## Bynx (Aug 23, 2010)

joeteds said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Ann when she said that the grunge look doesnt go well with small people. Too dirty looking.
> ...




You may have been joking when you said that, but if you had photographed a homeless street person, the grunge effect would greatly add to the impact of that person's plight.


----------



## prem729 (Aug 23, 2010)

I think you should read "TOP 10 HDR MISTAKES IN HDR PROCESSING AND HOW TO FIX THEM"

one of them in to NEVER HDR process a person. IMO people shouldn't really be HDR-ed. Maybe just the eyes would be cool, but other than that the pic has a dark vibe to it.


----------



## Einstein (Aug 26, 2010)

this one creeps me out, im sure your kid is cute but the processing makes her look like chuckie!


----------



## joeteds (Aug 26, 2010)

Einstein said:


> this one creeps me out, im sure your kid is cute but the processing makes her look like chuckie!


 
ROFL thats so funny you said that as thats my nickname for her.So I might have just made the perfect HDR for her lol


----------

